# Cranky...let me draw



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Ill draw your fish, or i can attempt to draw your snakes, horses, cats, dogs...ect.

I cant promise the best quality on some things, also i cant promise that i will add any color. Im just doing this to draw...which i do when im flustered.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

How about Tiko???:-D


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i will give it a try
lol cats are not my forte...but i will do my best!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, i have Tiko done, but im waiting for my camera to charge.
Im actualy quite happy with the drawing


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you think you could do my dog?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

:-DWhat a cute puppy!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> Do you think you could do my dog?


ill give it a shot


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you! ^.^ This is when she turned 4 months. she's 5 months now and lost all her puppy hair so now it's all wavy. XD


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, Guns! I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Teil, your pup is done


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

could you try my baby ball python? she passed away like a month ago ='[
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.229090557116291.65828.100000460449071
thx if you could {=] her name is "hunter"

ALSO can you do my VT strawberry?:
























thx if you could =]


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> Teil, your pup is done


*happy dance* YAYYY!!! I can't wait to see her!!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would love to see the puppy even though it is not mine XP i just got this new kitten but i will wait until my first ones are finished


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Awww! How sweet! ^.^ What kind is it? WE used to have a gray tabby.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is gray\ brown-ish tabby very adorable, but he is destructive, his name is " Emile" after the game called halo reach XP


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry i will try to get another photo of my snake some reason it won't show (my mom might've put security thing or something)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here is a photo of my ball python hunter :








PLEASE I WILL LOVE A DRAWING OF HER {=]


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

sorry it took so long to get them up! lol

The pup is a little dark, but i used a little color on her.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

betta lover, i will start working on your snake and your VT girl 
this will be my first snake...lol


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Woah! Very nice paws. I fail at paws. Lol!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i genrally do..but when i look at a photo of them..i can usually work them out.
lol...
ok heres a pic of one i did, just for my self, from scratch. (no visuals)


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for drawing Dixie!! ^.^ I love the way you did her back leg! I stink when I try to do them like that.  THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for drawing Tiko!!! He looks awesome.:welldone:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow you draw very every good =DD can't wait for hunter, and strawberry


----------

